# 40 Cal Kimber



## geesal

Hi, new to the forum. Anyone here had a chance to shoot or own the 40 cal ultra. Looking for a 3" .40 to go along with my .40 P94. Also I thought I had read a article that the Colt Defender was available in .40 cal.


----------



## cnova

I have an ultra carry .40 and love it i also have an ultra carry 45 and am about to pickup the aegis ultra carry 9mm. i have not had any problems with it yet after about 1000 round down the pipe. Her is a picture of my 
.40 and my 45

.40 cal









45


----------

